# Lost V's



## dextersmom

I thought maybe a thread for lost V's (like we have for rescue/adoptable V's) might be good! I see so many on FB, and Lua's little adventure made me realize how important sharing that info is even if it's not in your geographical area. I know HVF hits show up a lot on google searches for vizslas, so it might help someone out. So many of the FB groups are closed now that it might be tougher to find that information if say, a non-V person found a V in their backyard. 

Admins, feel free to delete this thread if there's already another one out there, etc...


----------



## dextersmom

I'll start... because this poor little guy and his family is tugging my heartstrings! Laszlo is lost in Wisconsin. 

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/wan/4724229001.html

UPDATE: Laszlo has been found!! ;D


----------



## emilycn

I saw that too, and immediately shared on my wall, even though I know exactly 1 person on my FB list who is from Wisconsin. I also think it would be wise to post lost Vs here, for those of us who aren't in a closed group on FB. Or, we could start an HVF group on Facebook and just post it all there---it would certainly make the sharing of info on lost pets easier. It's also how Indy Lost Pet (who helped find Lua) runs their model.


----------



## dextersmom

There is a V Lost & Found FB Page: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vizsla-Lost-Found/111513005553156

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,19929.0.html

But I'm not sure if it comes up as much when you're googling unless you know the dog's information that's posted on it. Just thought it couldn't hurt to spread the word here too! There's so much traffic on the site that maybe the right person in the right area will see it and have a better idea where to share and go from there!


----------



## harrigab

I thought we had a stickied thread on here for lost V's,,,we have now , good call to mod that stickied this one.


----------



## MCD

Believe it or not there are some of us who refuse to use FB for reasons and so maybe a lost and found section on the forum might be good. I would 2nd that motion for sure. I know Dharma has gotten away on us a few times and I have had to keep tabs on where she has gone and she is significantly faster than I am when running!


----------



## texasred

Its a great idea.
It would be even better if they keep up with the original post on FB, and update here if the dog is found.


----------



## dextersmom

I think it'd probably be a good idea to put in the whole description of the dog, where it went missing, etc. in the text too instead of just the link. I didn't do that for the Laszlo post which probably only reached people already reading the forum (still a lot). The more text on the forum, the more likely it is to show up on a google search though, I think?


----------



## dextersmom

Zip has been lost in Frisco, Colorado since Oct. 11th. I believe they are organizing a search for this weekend if anyone is located nearby. She's been sighted many times it sounds like, but they haven't been able to catch her.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...36646874640.2007370.1179523689&type=1&theater

"Zip is a four year old female, of moderate size--she's probably about 45 pounds. Typical brownish reddish Vizsla color. She has a purple collar on. She knows her name, but won't come when called, she will actually look at you when you call her and run away. She likes hot dogs. If you are patient and approach her slowly and sit down some distance away she will not run giving her time to trust you--it has not been nor will it be easy to catch her. Any help, any at all, is great appreciated."

UPDATE: Zip has been found!!


----------



## emilycn

wish I could be out there to help search...

on second thought, I'll just pre-emptively say I wish I could be out there for all of them so as not to clog up this post with non-lost-dog info. Mods, feel free to delete


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I just saw this about Lazlo on a Facebook site (along with a picture of him!)

I have had a heck of a time posting this but finally....late Tuesday night/ Wednesday morning....FOUND FOUND FOUND!!!!! Laszlo is home everyone!!!!! He was waiting for one of the rangers at Bong to come back to a shelter! Barking and carrying on like his usual self. She said he kind of scared her, but he was nothing but excited to see her. He is pretty skinny and is eating away right now. We couldnt be ANY happier!!! He is getting a steak dinner tomorrow for sure! Thank you again to everyone. It has been a true blessing having everyones help. We are blessed![/color][/color]


----------



## dextersmom

Zip has been found! After 18 days on the run! 

"Zip went missing in the Frisco/Copper Mountain area on October 11, 2014. After **18** days on the run and the help of Colorado/Wyoming Vizsla Rescue Group members, community members, local police, and Lisa Little of Summit County Animal Control, Zip was caught this morning (in the Copper Mountain area). She has lost a lot of weight, and wasn't exactly thrilled, but she is finally safe and will soon be on her way to her new foster home. It snowed there last night so we are SO thankful she made it through the night and was captured today!!"


----------



## texasred

Reunited 

MISSING IN SAN ANTONIO TX
Averie went missing this morning between 8-11am this morning in San Antonio Texas. She weights about 21 lbs and is microchipped . Gate was seemed to be tampered with as it was open when we went to check on her leading Us to believe she was taken . Please share and help us find AVERIE 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vizsla-Lost-Found/111513005553156


----------



## dextersmom

**FOUND and REUNITED with owner**

LOST IN BEAVERTON, OREGON AREA --Sharing from Craigslist posting:
OREGON (BEAVERTON) -- LOST VIZSLA "BALI MAE" REWARD IF RETURNED
Our amazing and loved dog Bali Mae either got out of our yard or was taken when we let her outside for a potty break. She is like a child in our family if you see her or know anything please contact the number listed. Our hearts are absolutely breaking. There is a REWARD for anyone who finds her! Last seen was in the yard on the Corner of SW Jenkins & Oakwood. By Cedar Hills and Nike Employee Store. More info below. Please help us get her home.
Lost on: 11/09/2014
Breed: VIZSLA
Sex: FEMALE
Weight: 40LBS
COLOR: RED
Age: 10 MONTHS
Location lost: Bali Mae got out of her yard between Oakwood and Jenkins in Beaverton, OR 97005. Close to Cedar Hills Shopping Center.
Personality: Very friendly loves everyone. She is very loved by her family. REWARD if found or any info.


----------



## dextersmom

**Henley is still missing as of 1/26/15. Many sightings but no luck catching him.**

Humor me... I know it's not a V... but I think we'd all like to "bring Henley home" just as much as we would a V  Henley's been missing for weeks. He's been sighted numerous times in Bergen County, NJ but is still on the run. 

Henley, a 16 month old, male Weimaraner, went missing in Bergenfield, NJ at approximately, 1 AM on Sunday, September 21st. Help find him!

On 9/21 at 1 AM, Henley bolted out the side door of a relative's house on Fairview in Bergenfield after a rabbit. The relative tried to find him but he was lost in the night. There have only been two spottings, both shortly after he took off, one in on Briarcliff Road in Teaneck and after that on the Prospect by the Dumont/Bergenfield border.

Henley is 1.5 yrs old, weighs 60 lbs and is a grey Weimaraner. He was wearing his British flag collar with ID tag. He does have a distinctive faint scar around his neck that is NOT due to abuse but from surgery as a very young puppy.

Normally, Henley is a friendly dog however, after being lost for many days, we expect him to be in feral dog mode and possibly skittish and weary off strangers.

If seen, do not chase nor try to catch him. If he does approach you, do not look him in the eye and allow him to get close to enough to grab his collar.

Henley is well loved and misses by his family and we appreciate everyone's support in trying to reunite him with his family.

https://www.facebook.com/bringhenleyhome/info


----------



## R E McCraith

Dex - 1 great POST - a V or anyother pup that is LOST - deserves this forums ATT!! once again - RECALL is so important !!!! PIKE is never LOST - in 2min he starts looking 4 ME !!!


----------



## einspänner

It's a bit far-fetched that anyone here knows some Hungarians to share this with, but Scout's brother, Atlasz, has gone missing. Not too sure on the details since google translate didn't do the best job, but here is the photo that's being shared on facebook. https://www.facebook.com/vizslament...6212999830122/653814301403320/?type=1&theater

Ceglédbercelen a Homok dűlőnél elveszett Atlasz!
Gazdája nagyon keresi, aki látta, kérjük hívja a 06209214054-es számot! Köszönjük!
Narancssárga nyakörv van rajta! Chipes!

And the rough translation:
Ceglédbercel Sand dűlőnél Atlas lost!
His owner is looking for, he saw, please call us on 06209214054's number! Thank you!
Orange Collar is on him! Chipped!


They look so much alike, it's killing me. 

UPDATE: I'm pretty sure he's been found based on another rough translation.  Ran off to a farm and will be reunited with his dad tomorrow.


----------



## texasred

Oh my gosh, he does look like Scout.


----------



## emilycn

Scout's eyebrows are much more glamorous.


----------



## einspänner

emilycn said:


> Scout's eyebrows are much more glamorous.


What can I say? She's the Rapunzel of eyebrows.


----------



## dextersmom

*Darby & Teyha still missing as of 1/26/15!!  *

Two other V's missing in Iowa:

https://www.facebook.com/LostDogsIo...8995263530218/709279662501775/?type=1&theater

Lost Dog- Pacific Junction- Vizsla- Female

Date Lost: 11-29-2014
Dog's Name: Darby
Breed of Dog: Vizsla
Gender: Female
Neutered/Spayed: Spayed
Describe the general area your dog went missing from, or nearest landmark.: South of Pacific Junction on the South side of HAYNIE SLOUGH (public hunting grounds)
City where lost: Pacific Junction
Zipcode: 51561
County: Mills
Color or Markings: Red-brown
Dog's Age: 8
Dog's Weight: 42
Dog's Demeanor Friendly
Dog Was: Wearing collar

Date Lost: 11-29-2014
Dog's Name: Tehya
Breed of Dog: Vizsla
Gender: Female
Neutered/Spayed: Spayed
Describe the general area your dog went missing from, or nearest landmark.: South of Pacific Junction on the South side of HAYNIE SLOUGH (the public hunting grounds).
City where lost: Pacific Junction
Zipcode: 51561
County: Mills
Color or Markings: Turning grey, but Red-brown
Dog's Age: 9
Dog's Weight: 45
Dog's Demeanor Friendly
Dog Was: Wearing collar

Any Information on how lost, description ect. My dad was hunting and fell through ice (barely got out) - dogs got spooked and by the time he crawled out they were gone. We searched the area for 3 hours and have gone back a couple of times.

Contact Name: Erin Miles
Contact Email Address: [email protected]
Alternative Email Address [email protected]


----------



## dextersmom

REUNITED! 

Another one... this time in Idaho:

On Sunday, 11/30/14, Reese got lost while on a walk at English Point National Recreation Trail, Hayden Lake, Idaho. She's wearing a chain and shock collar, but no tags. She has a tattoo on her ear. If you have seen her or know her whereabouts, please message me.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201986608585235&set=o.111513005553156&type=1


----------



## dextersmom

(I find it worrisome that most of these dogs were wearing e-collars at the time they got lost!)


----------



## texasred

If her owners are not found, Kay Ingle said she will be pulled into rescue.

My name is SIENNA (LUMA.
I am a spayed female, red Vizsla.

The shelter staff think I am about 13 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Dec 12, 2014.

This information was refreshed 9 hours ago and may not represent all of the animals at the Placer County Animal Control - Auburn.

Ask for information about animal ID number A011136
11251 B Avenue 
Auburn, CA 95603 
Phone Number: (530) 886-5539 
Fax Number: (530) 886-5538


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> ... My name is SIENNA (LUMA. ...


Oh, I just wanna' give her a hug, put her in my lap, and assure her that everything will be alright.


----------



## texasred

Bob said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... My name is SIENNA (LUMA. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just wanna' give her a hug, put her in my lap, and assure her that everything will be alright.
Click to expand...

So far her owners have not came forward. :'(


----------



## texasred

Reunited 
Parker (PetID: 316632)
Cardington, OH, United States 43315 lost on December 17, 2014 
Contact Person: Kellie 
Contact Number: 513-226-9277
Gender: Male Age: Adult 
Weight: Large Hair: Short 
Color: Red 
Markings: Two white markings on chest. Face starting to turn white. 
Spayed/Neutered: Yes 
Wearing Collar with Tag: Yes 
Medical: N/A


----------



## texasred

TexasRed said:


> If her owners are not found, Kay Ingle said she will be pulled into rescue.
> 
> My name is SIENNA (LUMA.
> I am a spayed female, red Vizsla.
> 
> The shelter staff think I am about 13 years old.
> 
> I have been at the shelter since Dec 12, 2014.
> 
> This information was refreshed 9 hours ago and may not represent all of the animals at the Placer County Animal Control - Auburn.
> 
> Ask for information about animal ID number A011136
> 11251 B Avenue
> Auburn, CA 95603
> Phone Number: (530) 886-5539
> Fax Number: (530) 886-5538


Jail break for this girl.
She is moving from lost, to into a rescue.
She still has to be checked out by a vet to see if she is adoptable.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> Jail break for this girl.
> She is moving from lost, to into a rescue.
> She still has to be checked out by a vet to see if she is adoptable.


She looks a lot happier than she did in the 1st pic.


----------



## texasred

She has some lumps, but most dogs her age do. I've exchanged emails with Kay, and if no one closer steps up to give this sweet old girl a home, she can come be apart of my family in Texas. I would still need to pass what they feel is a good match for her.
So for now its just wait and see if she is healthy enough to be adopted, and if anyone closer is interested in her.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> She has some lumps, but most dogs her age do. ...


I did notice those and assumed they were lipomas. Our previous 2 had lots of them; dozens probably if you counted the pea-sized ones. Mikey had one the size of a golf ball on his chest. It looked like he was growing a boob. Rusty had the mother of all lipomas in his groin. It was baseball size, maybe softball (he's been gone 3 years). The vet called it his udder.

Bob


----------



## dextersmom

Parker from OH is back home safe ;D


----------



## texasred

Bastrop, TX Vizsla in shelter. Please share so owners can come claim him. This neutered, male (no chip) is in the Bastrop, TX shelter. TGCVC and Cane Rosso Rescue are working on a foster. Please share so that if his family is looking for him, they will see this.


----------



## texasred

TexasRed said:


> Bastrop, TX Vizsla in shelter. Please share so owners can come claim him. This neutered, male (no chip) is in the Bastrop, TX shelter. TGCVC and Cane Rosso Rescue are working on a foster. Please share so that if his family is looking for him, they will see this.


He's headed to a foster home today.


----------



## texasred

This is a picture of "Dixie" LOST in the Katy, Tx area near Mason Road & I-10. Contact @Jan Nuzzo at [email protected] You can also contact Texas Gulf Coast Vizsla Club


----------



## texasred

Last night Dixie was reunited with her owners.



TexasRed said:


> This is a picture of "Dixie" LOST in the Katy, Tx area near Mason Road & I-10. Contact @Jan Nuzzo at [email protected] You can also contact Texas Gulf Coast Vizsla Club


----------



## texasred

TexasRed said:


> Bastrop, TX Vizsla in shelter. Please share so owners can come claim him. This neutered, male (no chip) is in the Bastrop, TX shelter. TGCVC and Cane Rosso Rescue are working on a foster. Please share so that if his family is looking for him, they will see this.


So far no owner has claimed him,
and he has been placed in a foster home.


----------



## dextersmom

REUNITED WITH OWNERS!

Chase is missing in Minnesota. He's not from the area and is probably disoriented. 

https://www.facebook.com/LDoMN/phot...741898.337436468302/10152726811948303/?type=1

Lost Dog- Cloquet, MN- Vizsla- Male
Date Lost: 01-03-2015 4:00 PM
Dog's Name: Chase
Breed of Dog: Vizsla
Gender: Male
Neutered / Spayed: Neutered
Describe the general area your dog went missing from, or nearest landmark. Otter Creek housing development in Cloquet MN off of Moorhead Road. He has on a bright orange collar with no tags. He has a micro chip with incorrect information.
City where lost: Cloquet
Zip Code: 55720
County: Carlton
Color or Markings: Copper in color with a white mark on his chest in the shape of a bat.
Dog's Age: 2 years old
Dog's Weight: 50 lbs
Dog's Demeanor: Friendly
Dog is wearing: Microchipped, Wearing Collar, No tags
Any information on how lost, description etc. He ran off when we let him out to go to the bathroom. We just moved to a new house so he is not familiar with the area.
Contact's Name: Joe Fetter
Contact's Phone Number: (218) 260-9814
Contact's e-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## dextersmom

3 month old female pup lost this morning in Fort Worth, TX. Not wearing a collar or tags. Pup's name is Lily.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205894176738867&set=o.111513005553156&type=1


----------



## texasred

dextersmom said:


> 3 month old female pup lost this morning in Fort Worth, TX. Not wearing a collar or tags. Pup's name is Lily.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205894176738867&set=o.111513005553156&type=1


She was reunited with her family this morning.


----------



## dextersmom

V lost in Oregon after a car accident...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203597023592173&set=o.130910380418535&type=1

"My mom was in a roll over car accident last night on cline falls hwy in between Tumalo and eagle crest. The big boy dog was with her. He was not seen in the car and was said to have run off. He was wearing a navy blue coat with a camo caller with Jake written on a tag. Please if you see him call me. He is 11 and very sweet. My number is (503)910-7883. Anything helps, thank you all in advance." (1/30/15)


----------



## emilycn

Female V found in Roanoke, VA:

"(craigslist) FOUND young Vizsla hound on 24 by Parkway exit
Female, spayed, very friendly, obviously has a home. Microchip is registered to former owner in another state."

The ad was posted on 3/15---I emailed the poster asking if they'd found the owner and got this response:
"No luck & no response from my postings on craigslist & several other places. She is currently on a 10 day stray hold with The Regional Center for Animal Control in hopes that her owner will be able to claim her. If not, she will be available for adoption by the public or a rescue group at the end of the 10 days."

"She was taken there on 3/15/15, so should have a 10 day hold from that date. I don't see her on their website yet, but maybe they are a few days behind on posting photos. She is definitely someone's pet...looks very healthy & clean etc. She is so sweet & smart!"


----------



## dextersmom

This sweet V is missing in MI...

2yr old Vizsla went missing yesterday at around 4pm from her kennel at the Huntsman Hunt Club in Dryden. Her boys are devastated. The more people we can reach the better chance she'll have of making back home to the Romeo/Washington area! You can reach those people! Please I'm begging HELP! 586-322-7608 or 586-337-8607

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204790342772334&set=o.363658042993&type=1&theater


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

^^^^ Spicy, the V missing in Dryden, MI, was found & reunited with her family this morning. Aside from a few deep cuts & scrapes from her misadventure, she's doing well.


----------



## mswhipple

That is GREAT news!! ;D


----------



## mommaofalot

I always like when there is a happy ending!!!!!


----------



## dextersmom

Andrea Valdespino lost her male vizsla Rex on May 4. If you have any leads or can help please contact her at [email protected]. 

"On May 4th, we were running with our dogs on some wooded running trails in Winston-Salem, NC when our Vizsla ran away from us. We looked for him on the trails for about 4 hours until it got too dark for us to see and we went home, which is only about 2 miles away from the park. The park has over 20 miles of trails. We have spent between 10-16 hours a day walking those trails looking for him, and unfortunately I had to go back to work yesterday so now it's just my husband looking for him. We have posted on all of the websites we could find, faxed flyers to every vet and shelter within a 20 mile radius, and posted flyers in pet stores, grocery stores, and nearby parks/dog parks.

My fear is that since my dog can run incredible distances (we used to take 10 mile bike rides) he might have made it to neighboring counties sometime within these 10 days that he has been missing. We are not able to drive to all these counties every two days to see if he has been picked up by someone. When I call some of these shelters they say that they do not identify pets over the phone and that I need to come in and look for him."


----------



## SeqViz

Reunion! From Charlies Mom "HE'S HOME!!!! We are so thankful for all the help and prayers! Charlie was returned to us today after 11 days missing. A wonderful neighbor saw him about 4 miles from our house on the side of the road in a place where we had already looked."

Lost Dogs Minnesota:
Lost Dog- Gilman- Viszla- Male
Date Lost: 05-13-2015 3:30 PM
Dog's Name: Charlie
Breed of Dog: Viszla
Gender: Male
Neutered / Spayed: Neutered
Describe the general area your dog went missing from, or nearest landmark. The dog was last seen near 65th ave and co road 12 in Rice, Gilman MN area
City where lost: Rice
Zip Code: 56367
County: Benton
Color or Markings: Golden Brown-red
Dog's Age: 7
Dog's Weight: 67
Dog's Demeanor: Friendly
Dog is wearing: Wearing Collar
Any information on how lost, description etc. Scaled 6' fence
Contact's Name: Rich Erkens
Contact's Phone Number: (320) 4921211
Contact's e-mail address: [email protected]
Alternate Phone Number: (320) 492-1211
Alternate e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## SeqViz

MISSING** Please share and help contribute to a reunion!

County: SHIAWASSEE
City: OWOSSO
Location Details: PRIEST AND MASON ROADS
Date: 5/25/2015
Name: BOOKER
Gender: NEUTERED MALE
Breed(s): VIZSLA
Coloring: RED
Physical Features:
Age: 4 YEARS
Weight: 55 POUNDS
Collar/Microchip/Other: COLLAR
Contact: 989-723-4262 OR 989-723-1681


----------



## dextersmom

^ Aww, I used to live near there. Sharing with my MI friends. Hope they find him soon!


----------



## texasred

dextersmom said:


> Andrea Valdespino lost her male vizsla Rex on May 4. If you have any leads or can help please contact her at [email protected].
> 
> "On May 4th, we were running with our dogs on some wooded running trails in Winston-Salem, NC when our Vizsla ran away from us. We looked for him on the trails for about 4 hours until it got too dark for us to see and we went home, which is only about 2 miles away from the park. The park has over 20 miles of trails. We have spent between 10-16 hours a day walking those trails looking for him, and unfortunately I had to go back to work yesterday so now it's just my husband looking for him. We have posted on all of the websites we could find, faxed flyers to every vet and shelter within a 20 mile radius, and posted flyers in pet stores, grocery stores, and nearby parks/dog parks.
> 
> My fear is that since my dog can run incredible distances (we used to take 10 mile bike rides) he might have made it to neighboring counties sometime within these 10 days that he has been missing. We are not able to drive to all these counties every two days to see if he has been picked up by someone. When I call some of these shelters they say that they do not identify pets over the phone and that I need to come in and look for him."


He is still missing.


----------



## texasred

It's been a week now with no signs of our Rudie. We have offered a reward for his return....no questions asked.
He Has been missing since last Sunday morning from our home off Mt. Carmel Road, Walterboro, SC.
He's 6 months old, missing a toe on his left front paw, brown eyes and wearing a plaid collar with tags. We did not have a chip implanted yet. 
PLEASE contact me (904) 333-9480 or David Steedley with any information. Thank you all who have seen this post & shared it all week....... — in Walterboro, South Carolina.


----------



## KB87

TexasRed said:


> It's been a week now with no signs of our Rudie. We have offered a reward for his return....no questions asked.
> He Has been missing since last Sunday morning from our home off Mt. Carmel Road, Walterboro, SC.
> He's 6 months old, missing a toe on his left front paw, brown eyes and wearing a plaid collar with tags. We did not have a chip implanted yet.
> PLEASE contact me (904) 333-9480 or David Steedley with any information. Thank you all who have seen this post & shared it all week....... — in Walterboro, South Carolina.


My heart breaks for you and your family, TexasRed.
I shared to the Vizsla International group on Facebook. There are quite a few members in SC who I hope can keep an eye out. I will also watch rehoming sites as well.


----------



## Ksana

I read the posts about all missing Vizslas and got emotional. We live far away and do not know the mentioned counties and people there. So I went right away to hug my Vizsla and tell him how much I love him. Because one never know what happens to you or your loved ones tomorrow.


----------



## texasred

KB87 said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a week now with no signs of our Rudie. We have offered a reward for his return....no questions asked.
> He Has been missing since last Sunday morning from our home off Mt. Carmel Road, Walterboro, SC.
> He's 6 months old, missing a toe on his left front paw, brown eyes and wearing a plaid collar with tags. We did not have a chip implanted yet.
> PLEASE contact me (904) 333-9480 or David Steedley with any information. Thank you all who have seen this post & shared it all week....... — in Walterboro, South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> My heart breaks for you and your family, TexasRed.
> I shared to the Vizsla International group on Facebook. There are quite a few members in SC who I hope can keep an eye out. I will also watch rehoming sites as well.
Click to expand...

Sorry should have specified This is a cross post to help find a pup that is not mine.
The longest I have ever lost one of my Vizslas is two hours. I was in shear panic mode. I can not imagine how heart broken I would be in a week.


----------



## dextersmom

Another V missing in NY as well..

SHARING - LOST - HILLSDALE, New York, USA - PB Female (Shy & Skittish) Vizsla - 9 Years Old - May be hard of hearing and confused. Please share and lets bring this baby home! Thanks!


----------



## KB87

TexasRed said:


> KB87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a week now with no signs of our Rudie. We have offered a reward for his return....no questions asked.
> He Has been missing since last Sunday morning from our home off Mt. Carmel Road, Walterboro, SC.
> He's 6 months old, missing a toe on his left front paw, brown eyes and wearing a plaid collar with tags. We did not have a chip implanted yet.
> PLEASE contact me (904) 333-9480 or David Steedley with any information. Thank you all who have seen this post & shared it all week....... — in Walterboro, South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> My heart breaks for you and your family, TexasRed.
> I shared to the Vizsla International group on Facebook. There are quite a few members in SC who I hope can keep an eye out. I will also watch rehoming sites as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry should have specified This is a cross post to help find a pup that is not mine.
> The longest I have ever lost one of my Vizslas is two hours. I was in shear panic mode. I can not imagine how heart broken I would be in a week.
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying, TR! (I wondered if we should now change your name to SouthCarolinaRed ha)
I hope this baby gets back to his family soon!


----------



## texasred

But I was born, raised, and still living in Texas.
Just a member of a few vizsla groups, and share in hopes that someone may know something on this dogs whereabouts.


----------



## texasred

Reunited with his family.


TexasRed said:


> It's been a week now with no signs of our Rudie. We have offered a reward for his return....no questions asked.
> He Has been missing since last Sunday morning from our home off Mt. Carmel Road, Walterboro, SC.
> He's 6 months old, missing a toe on his left front paw, brown eyes and wearing a plaid collar with tags. We did not have a chip implanted yet.
> PLEASE contact me (904) 333-9480 or David Steedley with any information. Thank you all who have seen this post & shared it all week....... — in Walterboro, South Carolina.


----------



## tknafox2

We will pray for his safety & safe return... 
:'(


----------



## texasred

This Vizsla girl is missing, possibly stolen, from San Jose, CA. Please share this far and wide so we can get Stella back home. Please contact her family at 408-234-7247 regarding any sightings. 
Any members in or with contacts in area; this family could really use some "boots on the ground" assistance with flyer placement, searching. If available please contact owner Brooke directly at number shown.


----------



## MCD

Has anybody heard from or knows any more information from the person whose v just went missing recently in the brush in a remote area? I find myself still thinking of this and we haven't heard any more. I just keep hoping this has ended positively or it will.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

MCD said:


> Has anybody heard from or knows any more information from the person whose v just went missing recently in the brush in a remote area? I find myself still thinking of this and we haven't heard any more. I just keep hoping this has ended positively or it will.


I think that would have been user Pitanga & the topic "Lost my Vizsla puppy". I, too, have been wondering about her & do "Show unread posts" with the hope that there will be good news. I assume that if the puppy had been found, she would have posted. It was very sad.

Bob


----------



## texasred

Thank you for putting this thread at the top. It reminded me to update Stella. She was reunited with a her owners a few days ago.


TexasRed said:


> This Vizsla girl is missing, possibly stolen, from San Jose, CA. Please share this far and wide so we can get Stella back home. Please contact her family at 408-234-7247 regarding any sightings.
> Any members in or with contacts in area; this family could really use some "boots on the ground" assistance with flyer placement, searching. If available please contact owner Brooke directly at number shown.


----------



## MCD

I realize now that yes it was Pitanga. I think I knew that but it was the topic that stuck. It also does not really help when you are in a hurry to post something and leave for work. I have not given up any hope.......It's too hard and very heartbreaking. I just wish she would update the post either way..............We are all here for her.


----------



## texasred

Lost in California


----------



## texasred

UPDATED . RUBY HAS BEEN REUNITED WITH HER FAMILY 

Ruby went missing on the 28th


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Heavens I was so afraid. I will be praying and continuing to do so. These days due to being on a different religious calendar and just good will in the bargain aren't near Halloween for me- I will be asking others to pray WITH me.

No response to my post had me concerned; but I felt that I had to speak from my heart. My thoughts are with all members here. A hedge of protection around the missing is my wish now; comfort to hurting hearts is next.

Keeping good thoughts for safe returns home.


----------



## NutterButter

I just wanted to add some encouragement to those who are looking for lost dogs. In our extended family we have had 6 dogs go missing in the last 40 years or so and in every case they have turned up safe and sound even after many weeks. Dogs are good at surviving and making friends.

I searched for my Mom's beloved Vizlsa every day for a week, and finally found her up a tree overhanging a creek (which was 50 feet down and scary to her) in a remote canyon 3 miles from home. I would bet that she chased a squirrel up the tree. That was the one case where it required a personal dedicated search, and I just walked an increasing radius every day to find her. All others the dogs came home on their own.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Now all of these irreplaceable furbabies are safe at home. Makes MY Thanksgiving complete! ;D


A twist on an old saying : for the sake of love, keep your friends close but keep our BELOVED Vizslas closer.

Even if they pinch the cooked Turkey and force one to call for Chinese takeout! . . 8) ;D

Best wishes to EVERYONE!


----------



## texasred

Found in Spring Texas 
Finder is listing her as a vizsla, but she might be a red lab.


----------



## texasred

TexasRed said:


> Found in Spring Texas
> Finder is listing her as a vizsla, but she might be a red lab.


Unless her owners are found before tomorrow afternoon, she will be hanging out with me. Going to have to call her something, so how about some ideas on names.


----------



## hecallsmebama

I've always liked Hattie for a girl. There's a wonderful establishment in San Angelo we drop by called "Miss Hattie's." I've liked the name ever since.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Thank goodness that she was found!.


----------



## texasred

With all the designer dog breeds we have now days. I'm going to call her a Mizsla. As in might be part vizsla, or even Mixed with vizsla.


----------

